# RCI Dining Certificates for Platinum



## raptor78 (Aug 25, 2012)

They say if it sounds too good to be true, it likely is...  Let's try this one...

RCI is promoting Platinum upgrades to their membership -- they claim you will receive a $25 dining certificate for restaurants.com every month of your membership -- $300 value (25x12)

Anyone care to comment?  I mean, we eat out frequently and would certainly use a $25 certificate -- restaurants.com has places in our home town...

Strings attached?  Not as advertised?  Anyone care to weigh-in?

$55 for annual membership with $300 in food certificates seems too good, but maybe I am too skeptical 

Mike


----------



## jackio (Aug 25, 2012)

raptor78 said:


> They say if it sounds too good to be true, it likely is...  Let's try this one...
> 
> RCI is promoting Platinum upgrades to their membership -- they claim you will receive a $25 dining certificate for restaurants.com every month of your membership -- $300 value (25x12)
> 
> ...



There's no catch - they mail you a code each month that can be redeemed for a $25 restaurant.com certificate.  However, you're not really getting $25 worth, as you can often get the certificates from restaurant.com for $5 each.  However, it's a nice perk if you buy the Platinum membership for other reasons.  I upgraded to Platinum for 2 reasons: 1 - to exchange into the Affinity NYC and 2- to get rebates on guest certificates.  Well, the Affinity never showed up again after  joined, but I think I made my money's worth on the rebates. - Jacki


----------



## JulieAB (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, little did I know you can't use restaurant.com's frequent coupon codes along with that $25 credit.  So while you do still get $25 worth of food, if you read the terms of the various restaurants, all of them have minimum purchases in order to use the GC (like $35 to use the $25, etc).  And I believe tax, tip, and alcohol are excluded.

We joined for the rebates on combining because I knew I'd probably do 2 in the next year.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2012)

If you can find a restaurant that you like, that you can drive to, and that doesn't require an enourmous amount over the 25 dollars, you are getting a perk worth maybe $60 a year, so it is a nice perk.  I have a restaurant.com cert for a restaurant across from my mother's nursing home.   Everything on the menu is about ten dollars, the minimum purchase is $45, and no beverages are incuded.   NOT USEFUL


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 26, 2012)

*$25 in certificates on special for $1*

The value is as low as $1 a few times a year. We bought $2000 for $80 on special a couple years ago and have used about half of them. They now never expire so when we see a good restaurant we print 6 to 8 coupons and use one a month. If the restaurant goes under or quits taking them you will get a new certificate. So the real value of the certificate a month may be $12 or less. At a good restaurant we often find the bill for two without booze is still Around forty dollars.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 26, 2012)

they seem to have stopped running those specials.   When they advertised $2, I went to the site, and it was for a $10 certificate.   otherwise the strategy is sound, but Restaurant.com isn't coperating with the special sales.


----------

